# Pennsylvania Medical Assistance



## mshafr (Feb 8, 2010)

Can someone please help me with finding a crosswalk code for PA Medicaid for procedure code L8680 Implantable Neurostimulator.

We were told by a supplier to use procedure code L8699 as a crosswalk code and I am unable to find it on the fee schedule.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Marcy


----------



## g.fairchild (Feb 11, 2010)

Whom are you billing for? Did you try the Handbook/Billing Guides?


----------



## mshafr (Feb 12, 2010)

we tried every hand book and guideline out there no luck finding anything remotely close.  All we are billing for is the lead wire for the spinal neurostimulators.  Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## christinnagle (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pa mcd*

If they do not have a code on their fee schedule, sometimes you have to ask for an "fee exception". You usually have to send documentation to a medical reviewer and it usually takes some time... Thankfully in the past few years, MCD has updated their VERY outdated codes... hope info is helpful. Christin


----------



## mshafr (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Christin, That does help!


----------

